

Paypal wants you to waive your moral rights - RotundRoland
https://www.paypal.com/uk/webapps/mpp/ua/upcoming-policies-full?locale.x=GB

======
Errorcod3
This is for the UK, will US be affected as well?

------
toolsadmin
perpetually and irrevocably as well. I haven't used that garbage for several
years.

